# Preseason Game 1: Pistons @ Heat (10/5 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 5th, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 days away :rock:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't effing wait. The new era starts now!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be in attendance. Very far from the court, but in attendance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. You gotta make it out here this season and go to a game, bro. Your Heat-love would put many South Floridians to shame.

I might just tweet some thoughts from the game. If I do I'll make the Heat logo in my sig a link to my Twitter. Click it now if you feel like rejoicing. In fact, I will myself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm aiming to man, sometime in the next year or so definitely.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some news from Monday's practice:


> Ira Winderman
> Mario Chalmers watching practice from the side. The ankle apparently still an issue.
> 
> Hint of Tuesday's starting lineup? LeBron Wade, Bosh, Arroyo and Anthony working with red team.
> ...





> Spoelstra on Chris Bosh: "Today was his best defensive practice."
> 
> Spoelsta on Arroyo: "We know what Carlos does and he's playing well."
> 
> ...





> Dwyane Wade said patience will be required early: "You can't rush things. The continuity, especially on the offensive end takes time."
> 
> Wade, Bosh stressed it is NBA TV, ESPN providing the extra coverage, not the Big Three demanding it. But Bosh said they're always welcomed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sounds like we'll have more Dex/PBev than Wade/LBJ.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Is there any way of seeing this online?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Is there any way of seeing this online?


Im sure it will be everywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank God the Heat start tomorrow night. The Dolphins are just killing me right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Since I can't not share my insight while watching a game, and posting on this board from my phone is kinda a pain, I'll most likely be tweeting thoughts (oh jesus) while at the game. So you can follow Winderman, Wallace, Reynolds, and Richardson (Shandel), while also following me covering the game by clicking my HEAT logo below. Obviously everyone will be watching the game, so I'll try to keep it to in-person observations.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I have to say, with Joel Anthony starting this game, and projected as the starter from here on out, I don't think I could be happier for anyone on the roster to get an opportunity to start on this team. Dude went undrafted after a monster block career at UNLV, has worked extremely hard down here, and has appeared to be a coach's dream of a player in terms of attitude and approach. I met him the summer we acquired him and didn't even recognize him, but was excited to meet his buddy Marcus Slaughter. Looking back I feel really bad I didn't recognize Joel, too. I think it humbled him even more, lol. He seemed really intelligent and down-to-earth. Slaughter was cool, but a little more full of himself. Joel ain't perfect, but I'm getting more and more excited about what he can do for this team. Our front court is blazing fast with James, Bosh, and Anthony. That'll show in the passing lanes, with rotations, in the open and half court offense, as well as other facets of the game. Joel may not have a jumper, but he knows how to roam and sneak around unnoticed, and has the athleticism to finish quickly when he catches a good pass.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> I have to say, with Joel Anthony starting this game, and projected as the starter from here on out, I don't think I could be happier for anyone on the roster to get an opportunity to start on this team. Dude went undrafted after a monster block career at UNLV, has worked extremely hard down here, and has appeared to be a coach's dream of a player in terms of attitude and approach. I met him the summer we acquired him and didn't even recognize him, but was excited to meet his buddy Marcus Slaughter. Looking back I feel really bad I didn't recognize Joel, too. I think it humbled him even more, lol. He seemed really intelligent and down-to-earth. Slaughter was cool, but a little more full of himself. Joel ain't perfect, but I'm getting more and more excited about what he can do for this team. Our front court is blazing fast with James, Bosh, and Anthony. That'll show in the passing lanes, with rotations, in the open and half court offense, as well as other facets of the game. Joel may not have a jumper, but he knows how to roam and sneak around unnoticed, and has the athleticism to finish quickly when he catches a good pass.




MONTREAL BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace is on the Joel wagon :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Took awhile...I dipped my toes in occasionally, but with his play from last season, and the situation we currently have, I like him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wouldn't say im in Smithi/Deezy territory, but I appreciate what he can bring on the defensive end.

Just needs to rebound better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AhOVakSIySJ4rfuwyaGj_G.8vLYF?urn=nba-274721

Straight from the mouth of T-Mac:

_"I am envious (of Miami's Big Three). I'm jealous as [expletive],'' McGrady chuckled Tuesday morning before a Pistons workout. "I look at all the teams I've been on, and I never had a Dwyane Wade or Chris Bosh on the same team. I'm jealous, but I'm happy for them. I hope they win 10 damn championships.''_

Much love Macdaddy :yep:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm not happy...NBATV and NBATVHD aren't working right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30 minutes away. So pumped!

From Spo's pregame press conference


> Michael Wallace
> Just arrived to arena for pregame Heat-Pistons. Playoff atmosphere in preseason. Coach Erik Spoelstra meets media in 10 minutes.
> 
> Sp on Big 3: I want to get them a normal rotation in first half. Will play into the 3rd Qt. #MHlive


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm gonna need a link guys..I just wanna see the first quarter then im off to bed.

edit - you the man W2B


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ok. Its unreal seeing Bosh and LeBron coming out in the tracksuits.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Link me please!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Check pms.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ive got Bron in Heat gear on my screen in HD!

Unreal...:champagne:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh lets ****ing do this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Order of tonight's intro's: Lebron 1st, Bosh 2nd, and Wade last.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are they just gonna mix it up every game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Steve Smith sighting :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish I was watching on something other than a stream but this **** is awesome


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

anyone found a live broadcast online? PM me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ in Heat tracksuit gives me chills.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lebbbbbbbrrrrrrooooooonnnnnnnnnn jaaaaaaaaammmmmmeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo and Joel in the same starting lineup? Who coulda thunk?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heads are exploding over at ESPN as Jor-El is introduced as a starter. ESPN producers are frantically scrambling for any info on who this unknown to them person could be.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron first, Wade last


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh. My. God.

I just pissed myself.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL this is actually happening


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This **** is crazy man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a sight. Lebron in a Heat jersey. 

Here we go!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

2 turnovers already


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade scores our first 2 of the preseason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

better make that 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, Wade pulled a hammy it looks like,.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade pulled a hamstring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade banged up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the and1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice board Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Miller


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike Miller with some sick defense on Rip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Prince is shaken up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahah, Joel better catch those passes this year


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Hahah, Joel better catch those passes this year


He caught it to his credit. It was just a bad pass.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> He caught it to his credit. It was just a bad pass.


Ah okay, choppiness on the stream made me assume the worst. Go Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope Wade's ok...im stressin...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, great catch by JoRel. Lebron should have thrown an alley oop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits a runner


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Hope Wade's ok...im stressin...


ditto


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the locker room. That hammy tightened up on him. He was shown gingerly walking to the locker room.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

eww..airball..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

airball by LeBron..lol


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBRON!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

holy **** LBJ is insane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW, LBJ coast to coast with the layup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was faster than Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick rebound then fastbreak layup..no idea why the commentator was calling LeBron Wade though


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a frightening coast to coast by LeBron. How do you defend that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ARRRRRRoyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets a nice ovation.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did anyone just notice how fast Bosh got up the court after that rebound? This is a scary fastbreak team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bron2bosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron to Bosh..sheesh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the and1!

He is amazing :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is so good it makes me vomit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How friggin quick is he!? what the hell...that's unnatural...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's just so damn powerful and fast. Its unfair.

Who the hell would even want to try to get in front of him, to take a charge, when he's coming down the paint like that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strained right hamstring for Wade. He will not return.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio got the right idea :laugh:

give it to LBJ and gtfo the way


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, he can't be good at everything


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dex is HUGE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip by Big Dex.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tip in by Dex!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Omfg!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, strained right hammy for Wade, done for the game. At least it will give all the new guys a chance to shine for a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-15 Miami after 1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a hard on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm so happy 

Uniforms looks good, not much different, but subtley better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mike to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There u go UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a massive walk by Gordon :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Millllllllllllller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike off to a great start to the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Greg Monroe looks smaller than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Our team is so good it's not fair. They make the Pistons look like a D-League team. I'm so pumped for the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong play by Dex. I like him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pittman just dwarfs everyone out there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bit scrappy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jorel with the block.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoRel with the block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Aroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2UD


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good plays by Arroyo and Haslem.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bench holding it down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Give n go Bosh2Carlos


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo.. The Common Man's Starting Point Guard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh J is so silky


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mason Jr in the game for JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mason Jr in.. where are House/Beverley?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They really do only have 3 players.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Open court LBJ is ridic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guy is a train.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's all we need from you, Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB1 good hustle n dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-38 Miami at the half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ short on a few J's - but unstoppable going to the hole.

Bosh looks good, as did UD and Arroyo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58pts on 58% and only about 40% of the playbook has been put in according to Spo. 

Oh, and with Wade only playing 3 minutes.

Bosh looked really good in the 1st half. Like Steve Smith said at the half, that was probably Bosh's easiest 12 and 5 in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smooth J by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller to Bosh for the J

Miller really is a good passer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh is a bigger, stronger, faster, smarter Michael Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh = money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller with another nice pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

awesome transition


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

defense starting to drop a little


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I forgot they had Ben Gordon, he will probably still somehow beat this team by himself


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbjjjjj


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great tip by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with another offensive rebound and put back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know its just one game, but tonight this team just seem to come on in waves.

It sucks that Wade got injured. Some of these fast breaks would have been fun to watch with LBJ and Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Guys...imagine this once Wade is back...:O


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and make a really crazy statement. Bosh's PPG may increase from last season. His points/36 min will definitely. Only way his PPG would go down is if we blow out teams and the starters are resting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron said no


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ben Gordon remembering who he's playing and is now on fire against us. Nothing new there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller is amazing at moving the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Again, Mike Miller is such a good passer.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller is going to be crucial this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Mario to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh done for the night. Great preseason debuts for them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

6 assists for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Mike


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wherever I am, I'm going to stop and raise a glass when I get the news that Jamal Crawford or Ben Gordon has left the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie has the headband on. he either asked or saw Lebron with it on and said **** it, i'll wear one too 

All these new players and only 8 turnovers for the Heat. Good to see.

87-68 after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

Mario to UD for the J

Mario with his 7th assists


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Pittman


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beverley in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put Magloire in and send a message to Ben Gordon & the Pistons...no hard fouls on the Heat are allowed this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD having a great game. 14pts 13rbs


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am pleased James Jones wasn't completely useless tonight, he needs to play well this year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was gonna say, this is the best JJ has looked in how long?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Things that impressed me tonight:

-The ease in which Bosh was getting his baskets. Obviously that wont be the case every night, but that looked like as easy a 20pt game that a big can have.
-Mike Miller's passing ability. You can tell he has a high basketball IQ. He set up numerous open shots.
-1st half D. Forced lots of turnovers which led to many fast break opportunities. 
-UD is still UD
-Lebron is Lebron. Nothing you see surprises you. But damn, the guy is a freight train.
-Mario was great tonight. If he can play the rest of the way like he did tonight, then we're set at PG.
-Only 8 turnovers through 3 quarters which is great for a team with as many new pieces as we have.

Not much that was too bad. I guess fastbreak finishing. A couple of times there was over passing, and that happened on offense a few times as well, but that's to be expected.

Obviously sucks that Wade hurt his hammy. Lebron just told JJax that Wade had been having a little bit of trouble with it the past couple of days.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You pretty much summed it all up W2B.

Defense looked good, Bosh is the perfect 'trap' guy - he's got spider arms.

We are gonna be deadly on the break this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

pics plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade says that he was having a little soreness in the hammy, but that was just regular training camp soreness. Says they'll re-evaluate it next week and that he should be back to running in a couple of weeks. They'll obviously take their time with this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I think we won't see Dwyane until probably the last preseason game, unfortunately.

I'd like to add Rio and Pittman impressed me also.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have liked to see a little bit of Chris Bosh as the #1 option leading the bench, maybe in the next couple games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It was strange watching tonight, I kept thinking #1 was Dorell, and even gasped when I saw #25 and thought Simien finally healed from his salmonella.

I still look at pictures like the ones above, and initially think that's good photoshopping.

It STILL hasn't sunk in...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

-33- said:


> *It was strange watching tonight*, I kept thinking #1 was Dorell, and even gasped when I saw #25 and thought Simien finally healed from his salmonella.
> 
> I still look at pictures like the ones above, and initially think that's good photoshopping.
> 
> *It STILL hasn't sunk in...*


i was at the damn game, and i still feel like this...ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Greg Monroe looks smaller than I thought he'd be.


Yup. I've heard everywhere he has center size and should play the position. Pitt's a good deal bigger than him. Joel is probably in his range, though I didn't look hard at the two next to each other.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt is HUGE. The guy is just a monster.

He played pretty well in the game time he had. 

Joel was a little dissapointing, he really needs to be a better rebounder - but i guess he's probably doing the little things (screening, blocking out, blocking shots) etc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron is so good it makes me vomit


I LOL'd. 

So true though. I was always disappointed I never got to see the Cavs live when I was getting regular tix. This is my first time seeing LeBron play in person. Ridonculous. He's. So. Good. I still don't believe he's on my team. Somehow.

He made a few mistakes as we all saw, but his size/speed/strength make him so unstoppable when he's attacking full speed. It's like we have a suped-up Dwyane now. Dwyane does some things better than LeBron, of course, but LeBron has better touch off the glass, surprisingly. He's even a better passer, but not as good with the pull-up, or in the post. Good thing he's 25.



Wade2Bosh said:


> He's just so damn powerful and fast. Its unfair.
> 
> Who the hell would even want to try to get in front of him, to take a charge, when he's coming down the paint like that?


For real. Watching him tonight, it really didn't feel fair that we got him in his prime. Bosh impressed me, too. He took too many jumpers, but he hit three nice ones in a row.



Wade County said:


> Dex is HUGE


Yup. I was really impressed by his size. He doesn't look too fat to ball anymore (played a good amount of minutes, by memory at least), plays hard, has pterodactyl arms (looked more impressive than Maxiel, even), gets his hands on every ball in the area, and already has post moves and FT form. I love Joel, but his days are numbered as starter. Not saying it will happen this season, but Pitt should be starting by next. Am I crazy to think this?



Wade County said:


> I'm so happy
> 
> Uniforms looks good, not much different, but subtley better.


Oh yeah. As I expected, they look waaaaay better in person than the old ones, which looked weird live to me.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I know its just one game, but tonight this team just seem to come on in waves.
> 
> It sucks that Wade got injured. Some of these fast breaks would have been fun to watch with LBJ and Wade.


Yup. I was severely missing Wade on some of those fastbreaks with JJ running with LBJ, very different story there. Wade is an elite passer and finisher, kinda like LBJ. Kinda like Jordan. Kinda like Pippen. Yeah, baby.

Anyone notice for the first time in the Riley era, the players are allowed to wear white sweatbands? I wonder if LeBron and his people demanded it. Let's see if they rock red ones in red.

Also, Bosh says he only wears the brace as a precaution, but I feel like I noticed a slight limp every now and then while walking around. Perhaps the brace causes it.



PoetLaureate said:


> Chris Bosh is a bigger, stronger, faster, smarter Michael Beasley


I had to think twice about the faster part, but in some ways at least you're probably right. Very sad for Beas considering the size difference, but Bosh definitely has more lateral quickness.

Arroyo didn't back up my belief that he hits most every open j within the three-line, but he could've just been having an off night. That behind the back spin move and reverse lay-up was nasty, though. He'll be good.

Rio impressed me big time. I didn't think he'd play that well with the ankle injury, and I didn't notice a pronounced limp.



PoetLaureate said:


> Mike Miller is going to be crucial this year


Yes sir. He proved tonight why I've thought this since we started pursuing him. Great signing. He's never played a role quite like this, and it's tailor-made to his game.



-33- said:


> It was strange watching tonight, I kept thinking #1 was Dorell, and even gasped when I saw #25 and thought Simien finally healed from his salmonella.
> 
> I still look at pictures like the ones above, and initially think that's good photoshopping.
> 
> It STILL hasn't sunk in...


LOL, crazy! I was at the game and thought each and every one of those things (except for Simien, lol) before reading your post. I was staring at that LeBron picture with his finger in the air, trying to convince my brain it wasn't a photoshop, despite having just witnessed it in person. Unbelievable. I see RU is in the same boat, too.

Joel does need to rebound better, if only to keep Pitt behind him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So is Dwyane going to lose all of that great conditioning work he put in? Hopefully he eats like a bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tweet from Lebron


> @KingJames: Great start tonight for us tonight! Best thing is we got better. Don't worry Heat fans, @dwadeofficial will be just ok.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That picture with Lebron running the point I posted before...just seems ridiculous to me.

Even though I just watched the game...I can't quite come to grips with it, the fact that this is my reality now...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Tweet from [email protected]


> them boys look good down south beach huh?!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still wont feel real to me until we get extended minutes with the big 3 out there. Tonight was such a tease.

btw, how active was Wade in those 3 minutes he did play? 2pts, 2stls, 2to's. Better stats than Joel had for the entire game :kitty2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep:

Damn straight Mike! Glad to hear he's followin us hehe.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I felt this way (the sinking in thing) during KG's first game in a Celtics uniform, but before long it's just business as usual. So you guys will get used to it before the season starts.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Uh.. wow...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is in this strange limbo in my mind. Seeing him in Cavs gear is weird. Seeing him in Heat gear is weirder.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I must chime in after a hangover from last night's game...i even woke up an hour after the alarm clock this morning. ANyway...Wade got the loudest cheer from the crowd although he literally played for 2 mins and some seconds. I liked Mike Miller's ball movement and I must say Mason Jr can be good but its going to be a difficult cut for Spo and company to make. Pittman looked unrefined, was just a big kid in a candy store. Lost his shoe at one point and was just rolling over everyone. Pbev was masterful at passing the ball and was good at staying in front of his man but was woeful offensively. All in all a fun game. Hopefully the high mileage guys (Z, Howard, Mag)will play on Friday


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

-Forgot about Mason Jr. He looks like an NBA player and would be a nice scorer off-the-bench for us. Too bad he won't be.

-PBev did surprise me with his passing, but his jumper is way uglier than I thought. None of his shots had any chance of going in. Uh oh. Still pushing for him to make it though.

-Should we make anything out of Pitt playing ahead of Z? It's preseason, but Spo said he'd be using his projected rotation.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After all of those years seeing LeBron in all of those goofy Cavs colors, seeing him in black just looks right. And awesome. Z too. Especially while whistling sweet serenades into LeBron's ear. (Must be a pre-game ritual. I see why LeBron demanded Z come to the dark side.)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

W2M.. That photo?? Where'd u get it?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

And agreed that was a tease, if was even more of a tease bc wade got hurt, I want to see the 3 of them together


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah Bron does look more scary in black..but so do all black people. :vuvuzela:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can somebody who watched the game give me a scout report on Dex?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> -Forgot about Mason Jr. He looks like an NBA player and would be a nice scorer off-the-bench for us. Too bad he won't be.


Yup, and if Butler was fully healthy, that might have been a good battle to watch.


> -PBev did surprise me with his passing, but his jumper is way uglier than I thought. None of his shots had any chance of going in. Uh oh. Still pushing for him to make it though.


Npthing's changed since summer league where his J also looked pretty bad. He also looks really small out there.


> -Should we make anything out of Pitt playing ahead of Z? It's preseason, but Spo said he'd be using his projected rotation.


Dont think so. I think he was only talking about the starters rotation, which even that probably changed a bit when Wade went out.


Dwyane Wade said:


> W2M.. That photo?? Where'd u get it?


Which one?


Dee-Zy said:


> Can somebody who watched the game give me a scout report on Dex?


Big, good screen setter, ok post moves, pretty good feet for being as Big as he is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On Bev: I noticed he looks smaller too, weight-wise. He looked pretty muscular when we first signed him, but I guess the ridic-amount of training he's been doing this summer helped. That said, his jumper should look a lot better.

On Pitt: To add to what W2B said, he also has surprising hops and hang time for his size. On one play he attempted to block a guard's drive and hung in the air for a shockingly long time. He's very physical, moving opposing players around like Jamal Magloire (he made Greg Mongroe his little play-thing, I see why he outplayed all of the C's he went against in his Heat workout), and doing a good job of boxing out and muscling through. His hands look terrific, coupled with his noticeably impressive wingspan (7-6). I'd love to see him play next to Bosh, who's length and height also gave the Heat a new dynamic. The combination of the two could be similar to what Boston and LA have with Garnett/Perkins and Gasol/Bynum, respectively. He also does a good job on pick-and-roll coverage. Very quick and balanced for his size. He's like the anti-Beasley in a lot of ways. Both have huge mitts though.


----------

